# North Surrey Meet



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

There seems to be quite a few TT owners based in and around the Kingston (Surrey) area.

Do any concerned TT owners want to get together for a meet/pint.

Need a pub with good size carpark, any suggestions?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

The Harts Boatyard on portsmouth road, or even better there is a pub in esher, when you go past the high street, ill get the name of it. Plus in that area, some nice quiet roads


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The pub in Esher sounds fine, but we do need a few more TT owners to stop polishing their TT's and get out of their Garages and come out and play.
Or are the majority of Surrey TT owners under the [smiley=thumbsdown.gif], just plain boaring or can't afford the petrol.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> The pub in Esher sounds fine, but we do need a few more TT owners to stop polishing their TT's and get out of their Garages and come out and play.
> Or are the majority of Surrey TT owners under the [smiley=thumbsdown.gif], just plain boaring or can't afford the petrol.


We all cant afford petrol cos we're too busy repaying our hefty mortgages!

I think TT drivers around Kingston are a bit snobby (excluding TTVIC). I flashed 5 TTs in the space of 10 mins and none of them flashed back at me!

On a serious note, when were you thinking of meeting?


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

PS: epsom downs is always a good place for pubs and nice roads!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

How about this Sunday say 11am, starting in Esher (pub or location to be decided) then heading off down to Boxhill/Epsom for bite to eat & drink.

And yes you flash all the TT's you want around Kingston and never get any responce.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I would love to come to a meet but it will have to be after November I'm afraid.. I'm in the Gatwick area btw.
W.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Dont think i'll be able to make it sunday. I'm gonna have a pretty long night on saturday and sunday seems booked out also. I wish the weekend was 3 days long!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Only 3 days I wish it was 5 with just 2 days at work.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i cant make sunday either, i have to go to a wedding. Master T you have never flashed me, i have only had two waves since i started!


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> i cant make sunday either, i have to go to a wedding. Â Master T you have never flashed me, i have only had two waves since i started!


I've flashed every TT i've seen since I bought mine! Shame we haven't come across each other... a flash would make my day (sad I know, but after flashing a million TT's with no reply, it's bound to give me some pleasure!).

As an aside, I think that a good starting point would be in front of Coopers BMW garage in Kingston! How many customers do u think we can make them lose?!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I can't make sunday because, well, that was yesterday.
Another time maybe


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Boys you can flash me any time.... you'll be guaranteed a response(not sure what type)  

 Troy


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

ill make the next one, if some one wants to set it up,


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

> Â Shame we haven't come across each other... a flash would make my day..it's bound to give me some pleasure!).


 MasterT i think you've got the wrong end of the stick, Â ;D

Just messing (couldn't resist), ok so when are we going to swamp Coopers? We can ask them for a massive test drive of their M3's, M5's and Z4's


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> MasterT i think you've got the wrong end of the stick, Â ;D
> 
> Just messing (couldn't resist), ok so when are we going to swamp Coopers? We can ask them for a massive test drive of their M3's, M5's and Z4's


Lol Tej! I'm not sure when i'll be able to make it... i've run into some bad luck with the TT so I don't know when i'll be able to make it. Mid november should be ok for me... what about anyone else?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

How about the weekend of 23/24 November starting off from Coppers Kingston?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sounds good to me (Sunday 24th)

I always flash to no avail in Surrey - makes me laugh when you make eye contact with anonther TT owner and smile and they still completely ignore you...


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Sun 24th should be ok for me too.

I flashed someone today in Hersham and got a little wave back!  8)


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

A kind man (Wak) pointed out to me that the 24th is not a Sunday, it's a monday! So I wont be able to make it on monday 24th, but sun 23rd should be good for me!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah i was going to say 24th was going to be hard, but 23rd is good for me!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry about the mistake, Sunday 23rd seems good for at least 4 of us.

ANYMORE want to get their TT's out and come and join us.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I should be able to make it. I'll be travelling up from just outside Guildford.

Simon.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Should be OK. I'll have my nipper with me.

Can we have exact, possibly full, start off address please?


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Cooper Thames Ditton
Surbiton
Surrey
KT6 5PZ
Telephone: 020 8398 1111
Fax: 020 8398 4052

Exact enuff for ya ;D ;D


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ermm, yes. Quite precise thank you everso! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm usually otherwise occupied on Sundays but it's just down the road, so I might be able to make it. (commital as ever)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

We need a time to meet up, I would suggest 11.30am, but England might be in the World Cup Final (Rugby) and I am sure some of those who are planning on coming will want to watch England WIN first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2003)

might be able to make it.. ????

assuming I'm awake at that time ;D


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Right found out Rugby is on Saturday morning so plenty of time to recover from celebrating an English win [smiley=cheers.gif] . See all that turn up on Sunday [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

about what time .....????


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

> about what time .....????


To you Sundeep 11.30am to any one else 11.30am meet at Cooper (BMW Garage Thames Ditton/ Surbition) Sunday 23rd November

So set the alarm clock


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

11:30 im there so everybody is still up for this, dont want to be the only sad wan**er there!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, I can't make this. Going for lunch with my girlfriend's mother. Lucky me eh? Can't even get drunk because I said I'd drive her home aftwerwards. Oh well. Have fun peeps.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm going to try to be there! Most likely I will be there, but i'll let you know tonight or in the morning!


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Yep, looks like i'll be there 

See ya tomoz


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

To those who turned up today... nice to meet you ;D

Hopefully we can have another meet soon (preferably when the weather is slightly better!!).

Ty


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

Yep, good to meet up with you guys today, despite the weather! Hopefully better weather next time will see a few more TT owners come along! Well done to TTVIC for organising.

Jonathan


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> Yep, good to meet up with you guys today, despite the weather! Â Hopefully better weather next time will see a few more TT owners come along! Â Well done to TTVIC for organising.
> 
> Jonathan


Yup! I wonder what happened to Sundeep and Tej?

Oh yeh, I better say "welcome to the forum" before anyone else jumps in


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

soory guys... a bit of a late nite : and I think I only got up at about 12noon !


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> soory guys... a bit of a late nite Â : and I think I only got up at about 12noon !


S'ok Sundeep... I know how it feels waking up after a night out! We'll make it an afternoon jobby next time so all the p!ssheads can make it!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I must also say sorry has started drinking saturady morning after Jonnie did his stuff, then was around Twickenham till the evening. i had no ones number so i couldnt slur my words to them.

When i got up the next morning i was in Clapham, dont ask how and it looked like a nice day for ducks. Definatly will make the next one.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Guys - when is the next meet? If you are looking for nice cruising roads there are some wonderful country roads starting around the gatwick/Newdigate area and all the way down to Sussex. 
W.


----------

